# Hardwood in the Atlanta area



## baileymwmw (Dec 22, 2018)

I'm looking for suggestions for getting maple lumber for face frames, drawer fronts and sides. Preferably dimensional 1 by stock.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

baileymwmw said:


> I'm looking for suggestions for getting maple lumber for face frames, drawer fronts and sides. Preferably dimensional 1 by stock.


Try Peach State Lumber in Kennesaw, they have a good selection, atleast they did when I was in business. That is where I bought my lumber when I had a pretty good size job. They did have just about any type of wood you would need there and they let me pick through it to get what I wanted.


----------



## vtelvr (Feb 25, 2017)

W.M Cramer Lumber in Ball Ground Georgia. We sell hard and soft maple, red/white oak, Eastern white pine, walnut, cherry, poplar, etc.


----------

